# NEW BANDSAW QUESTION



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Should the "Rubber tires" on the "Blade Wheels" be glued to the wheel ?

They keep working their way to one side of the other allowing the blace to ride on the metal surface.

This reduces blade tention.


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

I think that, historically, many would glue the rubber tires to the wheels. There are some variables, however. State of the art today is to use urethane tires on crowned wheels - in such a scenario, the tire is actually "flat" and the underlying wheel gives it the crown. Older saws would have flat, uncrowned wheels and flat tires - gluing the tires to the wheels would allow the crown to be shaped by rotating the assembly against a sanding block or even a file. The newer urethane tires apparently grip the wheel tightly and do not need to be glued. I don't know if urethane tires are available in a crowned configuration for use with flat wheels. I also don't know if urethane tires can be shaped into a crowned configuration. 

While my bandsaw is over 20 years old, it actually has crowned wheels - I think I've had to replace the rubber tires twice - when I have to replace them again, I will be going with urethane as they supposedly never dry out and crack as rubber is prone to do. 

Brian


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a shopsmith bandsaw that is over fifty years old. The tires were cracked, so I ordered new ones from Shopsmith and got rubber tires with glue and instructions to glue them down. The heat and dryness here (Sacramento) cracked those tires in about five years, so I ordered replacements. THEY are urethane (red in color) and require no glue. The seem to wear better than the old tires, and will be a lot easier to remove with no glue!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you Gentlemen for the input. 

This spanish badsaw I got has rubber tires. When you tention the blade the Tire developes a "Ripple" where the blade leves the wheel to go to the next one. Eventully the tire slips off the wheel and the blace is on pure metal. It loses tention. I will try some contact cement to glue the tires to the wheels.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Question, is your wheel running true? In other words, is it plumb with the wheel below it or does it lean from one side to the other?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rkapuaala on 12/05/2008 9:19 PM
Question, is your wheel running true? In other words, is it plumb with the wheel below it or does it lean from one side to the other? 

There is a adjustment for that. To make the back of the blade ( non cutting edge) run against the guide bearings. 

I can actually take the tires off with no effort. I am going to try and glue them on. 

I wonder it they are just streached out too much


----------

